# Finished TOS Cylon Raider



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Just finished her this afternoon, Its fully lit, will post more photos soon... Randy

PS: Its a fun kit to build! Lot's of details and super tight lines...


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

fxshop said:


> Just finished her this afternoon, Its fully lit, will post more photos soon... Randy
> 
> PS: Its a fun kit to build! Lot's of details and super tight lines...


Fantastic job, but we need more pictures just too be sure......


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

fxshop said:


> Just finished her this afternoon...


Did we elect not to use the "double pentagon" Cylon insignias on the "wings", or will those be applied later? Just curious. Either way it looks fantastic! :thumbsup:


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

This is a test shot model, so it did'nt come with decals...


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Nicely done! Man, she's big!!


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Gonna need bigger shelves!


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

So cool, luv the bigger scale as well!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

fxshop said:


> This is a test shot model, so it did'nt come with decals...


Oh, right. Duhhh...


----------



## Prefect42 (Jun 13, 2011)

Randy,

Thanks for posting pictures so quickly. I got my kit a week or so ago but loved seeing the kit built up before mine had arrived.

It seems to me like many builds go with black or dark vents on the rear engines. I prefer your choice of the same shade as the body of the ship. Going to try that on my build.

What color did you use? Paint brand?

Cheers!

Ted.


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

This is a gorgeous kit. Nice work on the build up!!


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Here are a few more photos of the finished build up. Thanks for all the support !:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Awesome Randy!!!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Thanks for your kind words, this was a fun project...


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Prefect42 said:


> Randy,
> 
> Thanks for posting pictures so quickly. I got my kit a week or so ago but loved seeing the kit built up before mine had arrived.
> 
> ...


Hi Ted, I used a medium gray color custom mixed, ran over the whole model with a few washes of dark gray & a light black wash for the finish. You can call me if you want more details about the paint work... Randy 1-650-568-3400


----------

